# Please can somebody help?



## kec555 (Feb 2, 2017)

Please , I would love to know is that oil on canvas or some other technique !? Can somebody help me please ? http://www.artistforum.com/art-by-kec555/img-20170129-141956-48266-5122/ http://www.artistforum.com/album.php?do=editalbum&albumid=5122 http://www.artistforum.com/art-by-kec555/img-20170129-141926-48250-5122/


----------



## kec555 (Feb 2, 2017)

Here are the images


----------



## kec555 (Feb 2, 2017)

In attacment


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It seems like it's made with oil paint mixed with much solvent, and then varnish has been applied, I suppose.

But it's hard to judge. Only a professional conservator can determine this with certainty.

Mats


----------



## kec555 (Feb 2, 2017)

I still got different answers from many painters , Im confused ... Here are the Images from the back and one more from closer...


----------

